# Nervous about using Aires De Service? See our Blog



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

We will add more as we can

Our first experience

>>See HERE<<










Steve and Jan


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Excellent, well written and I thought it was entertaining. thank you


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Steve

Just read your blog, you had an "interesting" start to your holiday didn't you!

Turned out ok in the end, pleased you enjoyed your holiday. Glad you found the Aires good, I was a bit like Jan, very apprehensive, but this year we used mainly aires and wild camping spots! Saved a fortune and had a great time as well.

As you aren't disclosing which aires you used in your blog, I hope you are going to put them in the camp-site database.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both for your blog and well done for coming back still smiling as you sound to have had a pretty traumatic start !

If you read my Easter 2007 blog you'll see why your encounter with Fiat Camper Assist does not surprise me at all.

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nice write up Steve, thanks. So glad you enjoyed the aires experience but you certainly had a bit of bad luck with the new van, should've kept that Hymer. :roll: 

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blog*

Hi

Nice blog Steve and Jan, glad you enjoyed the trip.

The battery thing was a bit of a XXXXXX, but at least it did not spoil the trip by the look of things.

R


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve,

A very enlightening write up especially after your experience with Fiat Camper Assist.

Glad you enjoyed the "Aires" experience. 

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm a bit confused - why not name the aires? Are they secret? I have no idea where you went, but I'm glad you had a nice time doing it. Well done for finding the fault.

Gerald


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Thanks a good read.

But am I missing something, whats the problem with naming the aires ?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

takeaflight said:


> But am I missing something, whats the problem with naming the aires ?


He is getting on and his memory is going :wink: :wink:

See, I told you they were great matey :lol: :lol:

See you soon.

Johnny F


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> See, I told you they were great matey


I don't know about anyone else, but I find this "I know something you don't" attitude a bit irritating. We're supposed to be a community, sharing information.

Gerald


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know why its such a big secret and why if it was so easy to jump start did he not have his own jump leads?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Seemed a lot of trouble to go to just to meet two lots of MHF members when you could have met them on here.  

I had a battery prob that went on for ages and it turned out it was a loose connection on the battery caused (I think) but a broken clip\clamp whatever. I don't know if these Fiat Battery connectors are flawed or whether I was a one off.

Still you had some nice times in France and I had a nice read of your blog. Lovely stuff.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Excellent blog, but like everyone else has said, please name the towns and Aires. We and lots of others enjoy reading other peoples tales so that we can get ideas for our own trip.
Please, get in the community spirit and insert the names.
Gerry


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> mangothemadmonk said:
> 
> 
> > See, I told you they were great matey
> ...


Gerald, I find it irritating that you seem to think that I am privy to some secret info on the trip Steve has made as in what, where and how many Aires he has used!!

I have never personnaly been over that side of France so have never visited any Aires there.

I was actually referring to Steve and Jan using "aires" for the first time.

If I have read your post and mistaken it for a "get at Johnny" I humbly appologise.

Johnny F


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Mercy Steve, you and batteries! 8O


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Secret aires!*

 Ciao tutti, enjoyed the blog very much. Just goes to show how sometimes stupid little thing, and a lack of knowledge sometimes of just where everything is and what it does can supply lots of aggro and irritation. Re the secret aires - ve hav ze means and ze information to find zem all. Zere is no hiding place for you on MHF.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

mangothemadmonk said:


> I was actually referring to Steve and Jan using "aires" for the first time. If I have read your post and mistaken it for a "get at Johnny" I humbly appologise.


Hi Johnny

:lol: Heaven forfend! Apologies from this end too. But when I saw the original posting:



mangothemadmonk said:


> takeaflight said: _But am I missing something, whats the problem with naming the aires ?_
> See, I told you they were great matey


it seemed as though you were replying to the "naming aires" question, hence my posting. I can now see the error of my ways, and I wholeheartedly withdraw my grumpy statement from last night :wink:

Gerald


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Gerald, you are a gentleman once again :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

SandJ said:


> We will add more as we can
> 
> Steve and Jan


Well, I wish people would actually read and digest before commenting.

As you can see from first post

"We will add more as we can"

I was going to add more comments related to each Aires along with co-ordinates and some general tips.

I should not have to explain to anyone why this was being done in stages so I won't.

If anyone would like more information as you think this may be helpful to you then please pm me and I will try to help if I can.



bandaid said:


> Excellent, well written and I thought it was entertaining. thank you


Thank You



clianthus said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Just read your blog, you had an "interesting" start to your holiday didn't you!
> 
> ...


Hi Jen

As you have stated you also were apprehensive, that was the main reason for the blog. It was to help first timers and it was not keeping a secret which Aires we used. I wanted to give as much information as I could so it would help other apprehensive members.



clianthus said:


> As you aren't disclosing which aires you used in your blog, I hope you are going to put them in the camp-site database.


Sorry Jen I will not be doing that now.



Grizzly said:


> Thank you both for your blog and well done for coming back still smiling as you sound to have had a pretty traumatic start !
> 
> If you read my Easter 2007 blog you'll see why your encounter with Fiat Camper Assist does not surprise me at all.
> 
> G


Hi Chris
As stated to Jen, we wanted to show you can still have a good time even if things are not going to plan.

Your blog puts mine to shame and it is atrocious how you were treated.



peejay said:


> Nice write up Steve, thanks. So glad you enjoyed the aires experience but you certainly had a bit of bad luck with the new van, should've kept that Hymer. :roll:
> 
> pete


Thanks Pete

If we had kept the Hymer we would not have our lovely Swift Bolero :lol:



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice blog Steve and Jan, glad you enjoyed the trip.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russ

I wish I could construct a blog half as good as you can.

Good time? Fabulous!!!!



Don Madge said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> A very enlightening write up especially after your experience with Fiat Camper Assist.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don



geraldandannie said:


> I'm a bit confused - why not name the aires? Are they secret? I have no idea where you went, but I'm glad you had a nice time doing it. Well done for finding the fault.
> 
> Gerald


I'm a bit confused as well, who said/implied the Aires were a secret? 
(See first post)



geraldandannie said:


> I have no idea where you went Gerald


Gerald I went to France, the main basis of the post was to highlight to new visitors to Aires De Service. They had no need to worry.

The title was

Nervous about using Aires De Service? See our Blog

Thank you for your other comments



takeaflight said:


> Thanks a good read.
> 
> But am I missing something, whats the problem with naming the aires ?


Thank you

As stated no problem about naming them



mangothemadmonk said:


> takeaflight said:
> 
> 
> > But am I missing something, whats the problem with naming the aires ?
> ...


You know me too well Johhny

Thank you again for putting Jan's nerves to rest.



geraldandannie said:


> mangothemadmonk said:
> 
> 
> > See, I told you they were great matey
> ...


Erm?



chasper said:


> I don't know why its such a big secret and why if it was so easy to jump start did he not have his own jump leads?


Prat

I DID

Read it and comment correctly or say nothing.



Pusser said:


> Seemed a lot of trouble to go to just to meet two lots of MHF members when you could have met them on here.
> 
> I had a battery prob that went on for ages and it turned out it was a loose connection on the battery caused (I think) but a broken clip\clamp whatever. I don't know if these Fiat Battery connectors are flawed or whether I was a one off.
> 
> Still you had some nice times in France and I had a nice read of your blog. Lovely stuff.


Puss,

I knew I could have saved some money and just met them at a local meet.
Thanks for comments

The problem stood out like a saw thumb to some :roll:

:lol: :lol:

Well!

It just goes to show how things can be said or taken the wrong way. I was asked to place it on as a blog to help others. I had no intention as stated not to disclose the names of the Aires (Quite the opposite)

Thank you all for the help you gave me on my Heading to La Rochele...Stop at?

We really appreciated all the help given.

Thank you once again


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I am just please you got the lovely Jan back in time for the Southport rally, i need my mucker there too keep me laughing :wink: 

Bob


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello from the PRAT where does it state that you used jump leads apart from when the rescue van turned up, Hope to meet you some day.


----------

